# Top 10 finish- first race LBL



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

LBL is a really nice place. I use to go there a lot. Nice campgrounds and nice trails. Great time of year too. Congrats on placing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

well done!


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the pics ^^ Congrats!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! Looks like it was muddy, lol. 

Wish I could have gotten out there to meet everyone, but it was not in the cards this time. 

Nancy


----------

